# got a new color pattern in P. corneus...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

i got this interesting color pattern I named silver leopard, doing some cross with wild form and blue form.



















I need to see if the color pattern is stable in a long time and if their offspring have the characther...


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Looks awsome! I hope to do this with some shrimp in the future. Hopefully I can get something near this result (but have it a shrimp not turn into a snail lol)

- Andrew


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Xema,

I've seen that color pattern too, but the plain brown is decidedly dominant. For awhile, I was selectively removing the brown ones and leaving the spotted ones in the tank in which they appeared. Sure enough, I got more spotted, and some with an almost clear tan shell, so their body was much more evident through the shell. But, as soon as I stopped selectivly removing the plain brown ones, the population swung back to the plain ones. 

Your photograph really shows the pattern beautifully! And with that nice a closeup, it really is very lovely!

-Jane


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the commets

Jane in Upton, They come from a stablished population of spotted ones, that they came from a stablished population of golden shell ones.

Like this










So I got golden spotted snails, like this










Crossing with a blue shell one, I got some fews snail with silver spotted shell....


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have several with that pattern in my tank also, and from what i've seen, they lose that pattern when they get older and looks like the one in the first pic in the previous post...


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh, I see the difference between the golden spotted and the "silver" spotted now. Its subtle, but evident.

I've never come across the blue shelled ones - they seem to be available in Europe, but not in the US (at least, not that I'm aware of).

Interesting - so this silver spotted one was probably from a blue and a golden spotted? That blue one is very interesting. I know the Brigs are bred for colors - I've had magenta, violet and pink shelled ones from a lady who does selective breeding of them. And there is a guy in Germany, well known for his shrimp, who occasionally lists the blues, and reds, too, of the P. corneus.

Wonderful photography, too!
-Jane


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Diference between golden/silver and other ones, is the transparency of the shell. Golden is a stable color pattern, adults keep the golden shell, golden spotted too... so I think silver will keep too.

I will try to get a shoot of adults golden spotted...

By the way, I can show you an adult brown regular spotted , result of my frist cross breeding with wild forms...


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought my blue ramshorns eggs from a lady in the US.

I've also seen the leopard spots on my younger blue snails which sadly vanishes as the snails mature.

Nice pics and snails.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the blue, pink, red, and spotted rams. Bought them all from a lady in the US, who I can no longer reach.


----------

